# Familiarization programs



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola de nuevo,
I've been reading about such a program in Lake Chapala. Have any of you had any experience with this program? Is it worth the cost? I thinking of using it as one of my forays to see if Mexico is for my retirement.
Gracias antemano,
Rich


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They do charge and appear to have 'commercial interests' in the area. I don't know anyone personally who has attended. It seems that the new crop of folks need more 'hand holding' than their predecessors. What's happening to people?


----------



## JoanWrightinCanada (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi - I took the Focus on Mexico course this past March - if you are seriously considering moving to Mexico - it is an absolute MUST and worth every penny. The information we received was invaluable and the contacts we made will last a lifetime. We now have contacts with immigration (in case there are problems crossing the border) and they assist in getting our IMS (Mexican health insurance) with medical issues, banking, real estate and the list goes on and on. They assigned us our own relocation specialists who are constantly working with us, even now we're back in Canada and they've become fast friends, as have everyone associated with Focus. They go above and beyond in every aspect. The friends we made, the restaurants we went to and the sights we saw made for a fabulous holiday. I can't say enough about the course. Please, please take it, and mention my name - Joan Wright. Contact Kristina Morgan at Focus and she will make sure you get all the info you need. PRICELESS! doesn't even begin to say how good this course is.


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

Joan,
Thanks for your input regarding the Focus in Mexico program. To hear from someone with personal experience is very valuable.
Rich


----------



## JoanWrightinCanada (Aug 20, 2010)

Any time, If you want to know anything at all abour the course, or the people involved, I will be glad to provide it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This is beginning to sound like an advertising campaign. If you wish to contact each other for details, please us PM.
Thanks.


----------



## JoanWrightinCanada (Aug 20, 2010)

What is PM - I'm new to this - this is my first and second posting. This is not advertising, but I was just so thoroughly impressed with the program that if I can help someone be enlightened, I just want to help. I certainly don't get any kick-backs either (just in case you were wondering).

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

HI Joan,
Once you have five posts under your belt, you will be able to click on another poster's username and use the pop-down box to 'send a private message' (PM)
I'm glad that you enjoyed the program, but it is a private commercial group and we're a bit sensitive to 'free advertising'. Your recommendation is perfectly OK, but a whole thread devoted to a specific enterprise is a little over the top.
I think I'll change the name of the thread to something more 'generic'.
Thanks.


----------

